# مقاطع فديو... هدية مع التحية الى قسم السلامة



## يحي الحربي (6 يوليو 2009)

وجدت في هذه المقاطع بعض التسلية رغم خطورتها فرغبت المشاركة بها
ارجوا ان تكون مفيدة


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشاهد مؤثرة أخي العزيز يحيى الحربي ونتمنى منك المزيد.
قد تكون هذه الصور مضحكة بعض الشيء ولكن هنالك معنى يخص السلامة وما هي الإجراءات المتبعة في كل المشاهد التي رأيناها لتلافي مثل هذه الأخطار.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يوليو 2009)

مقاطع مضحكة ولكنها معبرة
أما بخصوص سؤال الأخ جعفر:
1- لجر البكرة أو انزالها إذا كنا مضطرين لدحرجتها على عوارض يتوجب ربطها من الأعلى بحبل أمان يتم حله بصورة تدريجية لمنع إنزلاقها
2- بالنسبة للونش يجب معرفة الوزن الأعظمي الذي يستطيع حمله وعدم زيادة الوزن المحمول عن الوزن المقرر لمنع إنقلابه كما حصل
3- بالنسبة للرافعة هناك أمور كثيرة أهمها:
- معرفة الوزن الأعظمي الذي تحمله وعدم تجاوزه
- التأكد من سلامة حبال الرفع والوزن الأعظمي الذ يمكن رفع بها دون أن تنقطع في حال كونها سليمة
- إخلاء منطقة العمل من الأفراد والتجهيزات مع ترك مسافة أمان من مختلف الأطراف
- ...


----------



## amr m hassanin (18 يوليو 2009)

so many thanks , i have many video about safety just contact me


----------



## almasry (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم موضوع جميل


----------



## h_makki29 (4 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك العافيه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## help you (4 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا شيء مميز جدا ورائع الف شكر اخوي الكريم


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (17 أغسطس 2009)

ملفات رائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (17 أغسطس 2009)

thank you very much for these videos


----------



## المسلمى (18 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل وطريف الف شكر


----------



## yazid006 (18 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يعطك العافية الله يرحم ألي جابوك


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وغفر لك


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية وشكرا الك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا ملفات رائعة جدا


----------



## عماد ماهر (13 مارس 2010)

مشكووووور جدا على هذا الموضوع المفيد جداا


----------



## agharieb (23 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ha21 (24 أبريل 2010)

*يعطيك العافيه وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فارس740 (23 مايو 2010)

إلـــــــــــف شكـــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## Eltarek (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------

